# نرحب بالمهندس صبري سعيد مشرفا على هندسة التبريد والتكييف



## الشخيبي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

أعزائي المهندسين والمهندسات

باسمكم جميعا

أرحب بالمهندس 

صبري سعيد 


مشرفا على قسم هندسة التبريد والتكييف

مبارك عليك أخي الإشراف

ومرحبا بك في كوكبة الإشراف..


نسأل الله لك التوفيق والعون في حمل هذه الأمانة


وأهلا وسهلا بك
​*


----------



## Ali_haya (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك ياهندسه


----------



## mohamed mech (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مليون مبروك على القسم وعلى المهندس و الاستاذ الفاضل صبرى سعيد الاشراف 
:28::28::28::28::28:
نسأل الله لك التوفيق والعون في حمل هذه الأمانة

و ربنا يوفق الجميع لما يحبه و يرضاه
:77::77::77:
​


----------



## علي حسين (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك لك اخي الكريم
ونسال الله لك التوفيق والعون في ادائها .​


----------



## mohamed alhmad (7 أكتوبر 2011)

:20::20::75::75::75::75::75::77::77::77:الف الف مليون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك الاشراف م صبرى
ونسال الله تعالى ان يوفقك فى اداء تلك المهام
والى المزيد من التقدم والنجاح ان شاء الله تعالى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## engineer sameer (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك ومنها لأعلى


----------



## zanitty (7 أكتوبر 2011)

اهو كده الكلام و اللا بلاش 
انا قلت الاداره اتعاقدت مع عدلى القيعى علشان يعمل صفقات سوبر محدش صدقنى 
بجد احلى خبر سمعته فى 2011 المليئه بالاحداث


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

موفق ..ان شاء الله​


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*ألف مبروك يا أخي وأعانك الله على أداء مهامك الجديدة وكتبها في ميزان حسناتك بإذن الله*


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ابارك للقسم بك واسال الله ان يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك أخي الإشراف

ومرحبا بك في كوكبة الإشراف..


نسأل الله لك التوفيق والعون في حمل هذه الأمانة​


----------



## kotoz99 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*

*​*نسأل الله لك التوفيق والعون في حمل هذه الأمانة*


----------



## سمندل السوداني (7 أكتوبر 2011)

:84::84::84:

الف مبرووك أخي الكريم *صبري سعيد إنضامك لطاقم الإشراف
وفقك الله وأعانك وبارك لك في عملك إن شاء الله ...
*​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف ألف ألف مبروك الإشراف لأستاذنا صبري سعيد


بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وموفق باذن الله


----------



## خلوف العراقي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك على الملتقى وعليك يابشمهندس/ صبري
وربنا يعينك لأتمام مهمتك
والله الموفق


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أولاً أحب أهنئ نفسى وجميع الأعضاء قبل تهنئة أستاذنا الكبير الدكتور م/ صبرى سعيد الذى استفدنا من خبرته الكثير والكثير ودائماً متعاونا ومشجعاً للجميع ولأبعد الحدود فمبارك لك أستاذنا الكبير وعاونك الله تعالى على هذه المسئولية وتمنياتى لسيادتكم بكل نجاح وتوفيق .


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله و مبروك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم وفقه واعنه.


----------



## تولين (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## قندس (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك......... والله يعينك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*بالتوفيق إن شاء الله​*


----------



## م.عماد ك (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك ...وأسأل الله لك العون


----------



## eng - mahmoud (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك على الاشراف يا بشمهندس صبرى سعيد 
وربنا يوافقك ان شاء الله


----------



## ابن العميد (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مش عارف ليه متفاجئتش  
بس محدش شاف المهندس صبري ياجماعة ولا هوه مش ناوي (يعمل عزومه) زي صاحبنا اللي قبله


----------



## ج.ناردين (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبااااااااااااااارك 
دمتم بروعتكم​


----------



## samehaly1980 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 أرحب بأخي المهندس صبري سعيد

مع تمنياتي له بانجاح والتوفيق في مهمته

مع تحياتي*


----------



## agabeain (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووك مهندس صبرى


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك الاشراف
ولا بلاش مبارك دى نقول مبروك احسن


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك التألق والابداع بما يسهم من خدمة وتفاني للمصلحة العامة مع امنياتي لك بالتوفيق وتحقيق الطموح تحياتي وأحترامي


----------



## بشار رائد (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك اخى
وفقك الله


----------



## إبن جبير (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مرحباً بك أخي صبري مشرفاً ، حقيقة أنا فرحان بهذا الخبر ، أسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد.


----------



## hamadalx (8 أكتوبر 2011)

أستاذى العزيز ...مليون مبروك ...ومبارك للقسم ...وكم إشتقت لحديثك ورؤياك


----------



## جابر 1973 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## سمير عمار (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك ونتمنى التقدم والرقى والوصول الى أعلى الدرجات كما نرغب من سيادته النهوض بالقسم للوصول به الى العالمية والتى لن تتحقق إلا بفضل من الله ولكن على الذين يجاهدون بالفكر الجيد والعلم النقى والعمل الخالص وهو ما نرغبة من سيادتكم 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
مبارك الاشراف وبعون الله وتوفيقه


----------



## كاردينيا82 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووك وتهنئة خاصة من ...كاردينيا...


----------



## freemanghassan (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## safety113 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ومن عالي الى اعلى باذن الله تعالى
تقبل مباركتي وتحياتي


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (8 أكتوبر 2011)

نتمندى للأخ سعيد السداد في القسم و السعي لتطويره


----------



## ادور (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك علي هذا كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## خالد السيد علي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

يا الف مرحبا بيك يا مهندس صبرى
ولك تحياتى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## عدالة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك الاشراف م صبرى
ونسال الله تعالى ان يوفقك فى اداء تلك المهام
والى المزيد من التقدم والنجاح ان شاء الله تعالى

كل يوم فرحة وبسمة وخطوات مباركة بإذن الله تعالى وإلى الأمام سر 

ألف مبروك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك لك اخي مهندي صبري على الاشراف ونتمنى لك الموفقة والنجاح في الاشراف


----------



## amr awad (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووك


----------



## لهون لهونى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك عليك


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (8 أكتوبر 2011)

موفق ..باذن الله​


----------



## kaboke (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف الف مبروك يا هندسة


----------



## نجانجا (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف الف مبروك ياهندسه*


----------



## aati badri (8 أكتوبر 2011)

أكاد لا أصدق


----------



## acer.7 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك

على الاشراف في قسم هندسة التبريد والتكيف
:79::79::79::79::79::79::79::79::79::79:
ربي يعينك

تقبل تحياتي
مهندس اتصالات​


----------



## mohamedtop (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك والله نحن فى غاية السعادة لهذا الاخ الفاضل الكريم وفقه الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## ابوالضحي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق


----------



## الشاهين البصري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك للاستاذ الفاضل ونتمنى له النجاح والموفقيه الدائمه ان شاء الله


----------



## الشاهين البصري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مساء الخير اعزائي المهندسين ممكن الاجابه على سؤالي ان امكن لاني بامس الحاجه للاجابه ....
س / كيف يمكن اضافه الزيت للضاغط نوع screw 85 طن


----------



## ساحات الوغى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبارك ومنها للاعلى*​


----------



## toktok66 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله لما فيه الخير لنا ولكم


----------



## appess (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وموفق باذن الله 
الشخص المناسب في المكان المناسب


----------



## appess (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وموفق باذن الله 
الشخص المناسب في المكان المناسب


----------



## الطحان3 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

نهنئكم بهذه الثقه الغاليه ونتمنى من الله أن ننهل من علمكم


----------



## العيون الدامعة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك الاشراف


----------



## magdygamal_8 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الى أخونا العزيز والمهندس القدير | صبري سعيد
ألف مليون مبروك على المنتدي 
وتمنياتنا له بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## الملذ (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك للمهندس وانشالله يفيدنا


----------



## abu balqees (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## مهاعبد (8 أكتوبر 2011)

1000000 
مبروووووك 
بالتوفيق يارب


----------



## الياس عبد النور (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك لكم رفقة الاخوة الاحباء في الاشراف واخص الاخ زانيتي الرائع 
وارجو من الله اي يسهل لكم الطريق والعمل وان تكونو خير عون لاخوة في المنتدى 
واخوكم الياس عبد النور ​


----------



## Securitysuite (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبارك عليك الاشراف م صبرى*


----------



## Atatri (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مليون مبرووووك لمشرفنا و أستاذنا المهندس صبري سعيد


----------



## محمودشمس (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك على الاخ الفاضل


----------



## Abu Laith (9 أكتوبر 2011)

كل التوفيق باذن الله


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يا رب إن شاء الله موفقين


----------



## وائل البرعى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مليون مبروك يا بشمهندس وإلى الأمام دائما


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اشكر لمن كلفني ثقته و لمن هنأني كرمه 
و لكل الزملاء انحني شاكرا لهم محبتهم و ثقتهم و ما احاطوني به من صدق المشاعر و طيب القول 
و كلي أمل في ان يعينني الله و يوفقني لأداء افضل يفيد الجميع و يرضي عنه الجميع وأن اكون عند حسن ظنكم و اهلا لتكريمكم لي 
و لا يفوتني ان اهنئ الأيقونة المضيئة دائما الزميل المهندس احمد الزيني 
ولا زلت اتمني ان يضاف لمجموعة الاشراف الزميل المعطاء مهندس محمد عبد الرحيم
و الله المستعان


----------



## sayed2051 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*ألف مبروك ونتمنى من الله لك التوفيق
*


----------



## يورك (9 أكتوبر 2011)

أحلى مشرف لأحلى قسم نورت قسمنا حبيت اشارك وأرحب فيك ويار يت نتعاون كلنا حتى يصبح القسم من المميزين


----------



## سامر الشيخ مرعي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق والنجاح انشاء الله


----------



## snow man (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك ومزيدا من التالق:14:


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك الاشراف


----------



## نور الجزائرية (9 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
ألف مبروك اخي صبري الاشراف 
ان شاء الله تكون على قدر من المسؤلية و حفظ الامانة 
الله يعينك و يوفقك


----------



## ramymahmoud1960 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك عليك والى الامام ومزيدا من التقدم والنجاح


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*حياك الله اخي ومبارك عليك الاشراف 
ووفقك الله تعالى لما يحبه ويرضاه​*


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*حياك الله اخي ومبارك عليك الاشراف 
ووفقك الله تعالى لما يحبه ويرضاه​*


----------



## kasabeh104 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مليون مبروك مهندس صبرى 
ونرجوا منك مزيدا من العطاء 
والله ولى التوفيق​


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووك اخونا صبري


----------



## @ ايمن @ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

تهانينا وبالتوفيق انشاءالله


----------



## sonofthelight (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## محمد عادل مصطفى 86 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نرحب بى الباشمهندس صبرى سعيد ​


----------



## حاتم حسنى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## haytham.a.e (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووك


----------



## م.الحمادي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك الشراف على قسم التبريد والتكييف


----------



## noor-noor (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## odwan (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك أخي صبري الإشراف وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## جلول تبريد (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك


----------



## يحي الحربي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

نبارك لاخينا صبري سعيد ثقة الادارة ونتمنى له التوفيق والسداد


----------



## manal ammar (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك يا باشمهندس


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك ونتمنى لك النجاح والموفقية


----------



## mohands whale (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك يا باشمهندس
شرفنا بإشرافك


----------



## مهندسة طموحة87 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك اخ صبرى وفقك الله ...ومن ابداع الى ابدع اخي الفاضل ...اسأل الله ان يوفقك لفعل مافيه فائده للملتقى وللاعضاء ...


----------



## kh1lode (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مبــروك


----------

